# HOUSTON | One Market Square | 198m | 651ft | 41 fl | U/C



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://swamplot.com/tag/proposed-developments/

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*First Renders Surface For New Stream Essex International Tower *



> A reader sends Swamplot what appears to be the first rendering of the Gensler-designed International Tower: What has been *tentatively described as a 41-story, 750,000-sq.-ft. office building*, [render clearly for larger, taller tower] developed by Stream Realty and Essex Commercial Properties, would go up on a Linbeck-owned block Downtown that now is a surface parking lot bound by Preston, Prairie, Milam, and Travis; it’s immediately south of Market Square Park and immediately west of where Hines has said it is considering building another residential highrise. The reader adds that the first 2 floors of the new tower would be devoted to retail and what appears to be a restaurant; construction could begin as early as next year.



From:

http://www.us.am.joneslanglasalle.com/ResearchLevel1/Houston Highlights_Q1_2013.pdf



> International Tower in the CBD is being developed by Stream Realty and Essex Commercial Properties. *This 925,000-square-foot, 37 - 50 story, Class A building [on a site bounded by Preston, Prarie, Milam, Travis] in the CBD is being marketed as Houston’s first '50-story office tower' in 30 years.*



With one Houston tower already increased in size and height, this very fluid proposal looks to be going the same direction. The dust hasn't settled on this proposal so expect many changes...


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

^^The tower reminds me a bit of the Hudson Yards in NYC. It isn't bad, but still kinda medicore because it looks a bit fat :dunno:


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## jonathaninATX (May 9, 2007)

Speechless.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Kanto said:


> ^^The tower reminds me a bit of the Hudson Yards in NYC. It isn't bad, but still kinda medicore because it looks a bit fat :dunno:


A more slender tower may look better, but this is still a decent modern design.


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

Has there been any news on this tower?


----------



## Trex-md (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes! Yes! Yes! More glass for Houston!


----------



## tumbleweed_tx (Jun 3, 2012)

there hasn't been any news on this tower in a while. 
Stream/Essex must still be seeking tenants.


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

Sorry to bump this thread but does anyone have a clue what's happening with this?


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

chjbolton said:


> Sorry to bump this thread but does anyone have a clue what's happening with this?


The garage, which has a retail component, is being built first. Office tower comes once a tenant is secured. Skanska planned Capitol Tower out this way as well.









hindesky


----------



## chjbolton (Feb 11, 2004)

()_T said:


> The garage, which has a retail component, is being built first. Office tower comes once a tenant is secured. Skanska planned Capitol Tower out this way as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Good to see some movement at least


----------



## toxtethogrady (Jan 4, 2015)

They ought to convert this into a residential or mixed-use development. That much office space is going to be hard to fill...


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

Thread title should read "One Market Square" 651 FT 41 Floors.

Flyer: http://x.lnimg.com/attachments/D65B4BBA-F9EE-4DB2-92DD-6A987FB6E3F2.pdf

Hi-res rendering: https://tsdrsec.uspto.gov/ts/cd/casedoc/sn86546914/ROA20150624172745/2/webcontent?scale=1


----------



## Luke09 (Jul 25, 2016)

It's nice. Reminds me of the Wilshire Grand in LA, minus the spire.


----------



## prageethSL (May 5, 2013)

@hindesky


----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## ()_T (Feb 28, 2009)

ChannelTwoNews


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

it's great to see downtown Houston finally getting some ultramodern towers.


----------

